# W2K Services error & inactivity



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Problem:
Eight of sixteen of my essential "automatic" W2K services are unable to start, including every "disabled" and "manual" entries. I cannot access the properties for any services either. 

Symptoms:
As a result, I cannot print anything or access its services, view my network connections, log on to my online college course, which requires .NET framework service [the website loads as "Done" but nothing shows up --- just white blank]. I cannot cut, copy, paste, click on pictures or upload pictures, drag files, etc in file explorer, IE, or Microsoft Word. But I can cut, copy and paste in the "Run" dialog and in Notepad.

The errors are:
1.) "Error 1053: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion" 
2.) "Error 1068: The dependency service or group failed to start".

My 8 "automatic" essential services that are non-working are:

1.).Net Framework service (This is the only that reports the 1053 error)
2.)IPSEC Policy Agent
3.)Network connections 
4.)Print Spooler
5.)Remote Access Connection Manager
6.)Removable Storage
7.)Telephony
8.)Windows Management Instrumentation

I must confess that I was experimenting with the services earlier, turning them on and off. When I finally stopped messing with them, I noticed the problem after a few restarts but the problem MAY have actually occurred earlier. Below are the 12 services that I disabled:

1.)Distributed Transaction Coordinator
2.)DNS Client
3.)Messenger
4.)Protected Storage
5.)Remote Access Auto Connection Manager
6.)Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
7.)Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator
8.)Remote Registry Service
9.)Routing and Remote Access
10.)Task Scheduler
11.)Windows Installer
12.)DHCP Client

The DHCP Client is working because I re-enabled it before the problem occurred; the rest of the "Disabled" 11 are not working and I can't access their properties.

Attempts:
I tried to go into Safe mode. The first attempt I could not start them nor access their properties. The second attempt into Safe mode resulted in a Winlogon error on boot-up, which immediately restarted the computer, rendering safe mode useless.

Alternatives (that I can think of):
1.) Ask help on line.
2.) Reboot into safe mode again.

Any help or ideas are truly appreciated.


----------



## ICFire (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't suppose you created a repair disk?


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

I have not prepared a repair disk. Never thought I needed one. However, this problem could be linked to another problem I have, which is posted in the "security center -- HiJack This Log" section forum. One of the symptoms here in this situation ("Attempt" section - Winlogon crash) is very similar to one of the symptoms of my other problem. That problem I will be working on and hopefully THIS problem here will be solved.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

pop in the cd and run
sfc /scannow


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Ok. Let's see what happens. Hold on....


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Unfortunately, it doesn't work (so far). Darn.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it through sfc and did not find anything are you running any anti spyware programs that have locked everything to stop them from being corrupted


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

SFC didn't find anything corrupted and I am using anti-spyware programs, Pest Patrol, Spy&Bot, and CSDiamond Registory Protecter (which detects registry changes). I'm not sure what you mean by the anti-spyware programs locking them to stop everything from being corrupted. Are you suggesting me to unload the anti-spyware programs to expose everything for sfc to detect corrupted files?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

corrupted probably not the right word,it may be just your program blocking the registry changes.
if a change is needed and your program auto blocks the change could be the problem
sfc would have picked up any changes to the system files and changed them back if nessasary


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Ok. I've unloaded any programs and processes that could hinder the verification process. Then the sfc verified that all the Windows files are intact and in their original versions. To simply put, after I ran the sfc program it does the verify process and then it's done w/ no apparent changes. So, nothing seems out of place. But it is and it's hard for me to do very basic functions due to the fact that essential services of the OS is down, even the internet connection is down now and I can't look at my network connections. Every now and then, a "Windows Installer" dialog pops up on random basic actions like viewing a folder or a file's properties, etc. It asks for the WXP CD but I'm running W2K. I insert both cds in to see what works but it won't work coz it says it can't find "proplus.msi". So I cancel the dialog box but it re-pops up a few more times. It's ridiculous --- I'm having to repeatedly click the 'cancel' button twenty times to have it stop showing up. In addition to the previous problems I mentioned in this thread, the whole OS is acting really weird and it lQQks like I might have to restart with a new OS, which is my last resort. Unless I can figure or find out a solution online, I'm gonna repartition the HD and start over w/ a clean system, preferably WinXP SP1. It's always an easy fix to any problem but it's sure gonna be a hassle to re-install everything.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

pro plus
http://www.rdpslides.com/pptfaq/FAQ00458.htm
Got this from another forum and you can give it a try: Try to open the registry with regedt32 or regedit, open the registry under HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services and edit the value "Start" from "4" (disabled) to: "1" Boot "2" Automatic "3" Manual.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

The Good News: 
1.) The pro plus link worked.

Result: The Windows Installer is fixed. Prior to that, it also asked for the 'Easy CD creator 5 Platinum CD' and I gave it what it wanted and it went away. So no more popping up from the "Windows Installer". Good riddance.

2.) The registry strategy worked.

Result: 90% of the basic essential functions are fully operational. I can cut, copy, paste, drag files, print, view my network/dialup connections, even a folder's properties. What a relief.

The Bad News:

1.) Still no internet or LAN connection (even though my comp seems to be the only one listed on the Network Neighborhood). Not to mention that I can't communicate with my router either. I tried to ping it but it says, 'Destination Unreachable'.

Hypothetical suspicion: The 10% belongs to 5 "automatic" services that refuse to start. They 'could' be the reason why the internet/LAN aren't working still. So here are the 5 "automatic" services that are really stubborn along with their reasons:

1.) .Net Framework Service - (Error 1053: The service did not respond in a timely fasion.)

2.) IPSEC Policy Agent - (The service did not return an error. This could be an internal Windows error or an internal service error.)

3.) Remote Access Auto Connection Manager - (Error 1068: The dependency service or group failed to start)

4.) Remote Access Connection Manager - (Error 5: Access Denied)

5.) Routing and Remote Access - (The service did not return an error. This could be an internal Windows error or an internal service error.)

All their dependency services and groups are working, including the drivers for IPSEC & Remote Access Auto Connection.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post a hijack log in the hijack forum for one of the experts to have a look at and advise on and give a discription of the problem with it


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Before I branch off this thread, I'd like to thank you dai for your help. You're truly appreciated. FYI, you'll find the new thread as "Stubborn W2K services refusing to start"


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Dont' mean to revive this thread but as a long year update to the solutions of these two problems. I found this and I managed to fix #3 and #4. they work as long as telephony is enabled. Before they didn't work even with telephony enabled. But now they do work. 

3.) Remote Access Auto Connection Manager - (Error 1068: The dependency service or group failed to start) ***NOW WORKS AS LONG AS RACM IS STARTED***

4.) Remote Access Connection Manager - (Error 5: Access Denied) ***NOW WORKS AS LONG AS TELEPHONY IS STARTED***


----------

